# Nirnaeth Arnoediad: What if the Eldar Won?



## Zenith (May 17, 2011)

We all know what happened at the Battle of Unnumbered Tears. However, in the Silmarillion it is clearly written, "some have said that even then the Eldar might have won the day, had all their hosts proved faithful;". I have my own opinion formulated about what would have resulted from an Eldar victory, but I am interested to hear what others think. So, if Fingon and Maedhros had defeated the hosts of Morgoth on the sands of Anfauglith, what would have resulted?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (May 29, 2011)

Feanor, with the foreknowledge of the dead upon him, saw that no power of the Eldar would overthrow Thangorodrim. I'm not sure if this means they could not destroy the tower, or defeat whatever was in it. However, my opinion is that if they had won the Nirnaeth Arnoediad, They would have pushed through Angband like Gwindor. Who knows what would have awaited them though? Were the Winged Uruloki spawned yet? They certainly would have defeated the forces of the Eldar. Heck they even pushed the Valar back. It is my belief they would not have been able to come at Morgoth, whether they destroyed all the foes on the battlefield.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 11, 2011)

The key is 'some have said'. With the Doom upon them, there is no way they could have ever beat Morgoth.

With that said, if they did beat Morgoth somehow, I kind of think that his evil would have infected their new realms, even if they managed to kill him or send him into the Void.


----------

